# Running out of juice due to steeping sorted



## Steyn777 (4/2/18)

Got to make it fun people!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (4/2/18)

i just poet the date on my mix redy by

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (4/2/18)

I have hole in the back yard,  and I rent the neighbors Rottweiler for the duration, bugger doesn't really like me, 
I actually just mix a lot of variety, and the calculator keeps track of it for me until done. so always have enough until the new stuff has steeped.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I have hole in the back yard,  and I rent the neighbors Rottweiler for the duration, bugger doesn't really like me,
> I actually just mix a lot of variety, and the calculator keeps track of it for me until done. so always have enough until the new stuff has steeped.


I just mix a LOT and leave it there to be found at some stage. 

Then forget about it and mix more then end up with juice everywhere. 

I need some organization in my cupboard I think...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Steyn777 (5/2/18)

This is only my 2nd mix guys, lol...I'll get there eventually. Oh but that custard...it haunst my dreams

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (5/2/18)

21 days to go, and you will know

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 87hunter (5/2/18)

I put my juice under my socks in my sock drawer. you always lose a bottle here and there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (5/2/18)

Steyn777 said:


> This is only my 2nd mix guys, lol...I'll get there eventually. Oh but that custard...it haunst my dreams


Hope this one works out dude!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/2/18)

87hunter said:


> I put my juice under my socks in my sock drawer. you always lose a bottle here and there.


Many a lost and never to be found things in a sock drawer!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (5/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> Many a lost and never to be found things in a sock drawer!


Especially socks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

